# Old Tensor desk lamp with GE 93 bulb



## fineshot1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Just wondering if there is an LED bulb to convert this lamp or even worth while trying.

http://alamodern.com/product/tensor-1500-fireflybrown-folding-desk-lamp-2098/

http://www.bulbs.com/product/93

Tensor desk lamp output:
Low = 12.5V AC
Hi = 14.5V AC

Output above as measured by my Fluke DVM at the GE 93 bulb twist socket


----------



## nein166 (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks alot like an automotive 1156 bulb not sure if they run alternating current


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 1, 2016)

nein166 said:


> Looks alot like an automotive 1156 bulb not sure if they run alternating current


I believe that's exactly right... Iirc.
My grandparents had several of those, one I know used a 2 filament bulb, one for low, both for high. The other 2 I think used a single filament. Know they were bright and got hot as hell.
Idk if you'll find a direct replacement for LED that will handle a.c. Current well but might be able to find a reflectored a.c. ready 12v bulb like the ones used in track lighting.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Sep 1, 2016)

nein166 said:


> Looks alot like an automotive 1156 bulb not sure if they run alternating current



An 1156 would be perfectly happy with 12VAC. It's just a filament.

Some LED 1156 bulbs aren't polarity sensitive, but AC might not be too good for them. Basically one would want to check the socket output of that lamp to see if it's AC or DC.


----------



## fineshot1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Alaric Darconville said:


> An 1156 would be perfectly happy with 12VAC. It's just a filament.
> 
> Some LED 1156 bulbs aren't polarity sensitive, but AC might not be too good for them. Basically one would want to check the socket output of that lamp to see if it's AC or DC.



Yes - the 1156 seems to be the same but it appears to me after looking all over the internet with google searches that i may be out of luck with this quest. I was hoping for an LED bulb that would replace the 93 / 1156 bulb. I did find a real nice website that has images of many of the common type bulb bases. http://www.bulbtown.com/Bulbs_By_Base_Type_s/27.htm The base type is commonly called an SC S8 Bayonet Base


----------



## lewong (Sep 3, 2016)

There are a lot of automotive 1156 LED replacement lamps that you could use if you used a bridge rectifier to convert the AC to DC or you could just rewire it with an AC adapter that has the required VDC and current.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 3, 2016)

You don't have to use a bulb in that lamp just anything LED that will fit into the area a bulb goes in. 
You may be able to fit one of those 12v MR16 LED modules in it they would probably already have the electronics to run off 12VAC


----------



## fineshot1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> You don't have to use a bulb in that lamp just anything LED that will fit into the area a bulb goes in.
> You may be able to fit one of those 12v MR16 LED modules in it they would probably already have the electronics to run off 12VAC



Thank you - i will look into that. Seems like it may be possible


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 7, 2016)

fineshot1 said:


> Thank you - i will look into that. Seems like it may be possible


Go look around at Home Depot, Lowes, or some other home improvement store for offerings and bring a tape measure. Take notes on color temp and lumens output especially and compare with the existing bulb technology the lamp is designed for as I've found at times the LED retrofits are dimmer than the original version when the ideal thing would be to upgrade the output of the lamp as far as color temp and lumens. The nice thing about those MR16 modules is if you set it up for a socket you could later replace the module very easily if you find a better one for it.


----------



## fineshot1 (Sep 7, 2016)

lewong said:


> There are a lot of automotive 1156 LED replacement lamps that you could use if you used a bridge rectifier to convert the AC to DC or you could just rewire it with an AC adapter that has the required VDC and current.



I went into the main base of the lamp and there is no room at all for mounting a circuit board.
One big huge transformer takes up what little room there is inside. I was thinking of the same
thing hence my exploration into the lamp base.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 7, 2016)

fineshot1 said:


> I went into the main base of the lamp and there is no room at all for mounting a circuit board.
> One big huge transformer takes up what little room there is inside. I was thinking of the same
> thing hence my exploration into the lamp base.


I'm sure you could pick up another 12vdc power supply that is smaller footprint and swap out the old transformer with it if you wanted to do that. Depending on the current required 1A 12vdc power supplies are common to find cast off and 1.25-1.5A ones are almost as common with the higher current ones less common but out there used.


----------



## fineshot1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I'm sure you could pick up another 12vdc power supply that is smaller footprint and swap out the old transformer with it if you wanted to do that. Depending on the current required 1A 12vdc power supplies are common to find cast off and 1.25-1.5A ones are almost as common with the higher current ones less common but out there used.



This looks like it would have to be the way to do this. After looking over the MR16 and socket i don't see anyway to mount the socket in the shade assembly without butchering it up. There is still the need for an 1156/93 equivalent LED bulb in order to go this route.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 12, 2016)

fineshot1 said:


> This looks like it would have to be the way to do this. After looking over the MR16 and socket i don't see anyway to mount the socket in the shade assembly without butchering it up. There is still the need for an 1156/93 equivalent LED bulb in order to go this route.


Personally unless you are in love with this lamp I would say buy a new one instead they now have LED desklamps at walmart for cheap enough that you would probably spend as much trying to get a new transformer and LED bulb and mod the lamp. 
another thing you could try is buying an XML-2 on a star board, make a heatsink slug for it and replace the 12v supply with one for the LED itself as all of this in the end would work better than trying to buy some questionable LED replacement and then buying a 12v DC power supply for it with the LED on a star you can choose a tint you like and perhaps even install a dimmer knob in the case to adjust the output.


----------



## fineshot1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Personally unless you are in love with this lamp I would say buy a new one instead they now have LED desklamps at walmart for cheap enough that you would probably spend as much trying to get a new transformer and LED bulb and mod the lamp.
> another thing you could try is buying an XML-2 on a star board, make a heatsink slug for it and replace the 12v supply with one for the LED itself as all of this in the end would work better than trying to buy some questionable LED replacement and then buying a 12v DC power supply for it with the LED on a star you can choose a tint you like and perhaps even install a dimmer knob in the case to adjust the output.



You are right of course. When i started this post it was when i thought it would only require a 1156/93 equivalent LED bulb and it would be relatively easy. I do like the old retro look of this lamp and wanted to keep it and at the same time wanted to update it with simply a bulb swap. Well since it that can't happen i will just keep it as it is. Thanks for everyones suggestions


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 13, 2016)

fineshot1 said:


> You are right of course. When i started this post it was when i thought it would only require a 1156/93 equivalent LED bulb and it would be relatively easy. I do like the old retro look of this lamp and wanted to keep it and at the same time wanted to update it with simply a bulb swap. Well since it that can't happen i will just keep it as it is. Thanks for everyones suggestions


At about 5 watts unless you leave it on 24/7 it isn't going to save enough in electricity to really warrant an LED upgrade IMO as it would take 200 hours to use about 10 cents or so of electricity or about a week or so constantly on but if you run it 8 hours a day that would be closer to a month for a KWhr of power. In other words less than $2 a year at 8 hours a day using the lamp and the cost of power supply and LED bulb upgrade could cost $10-$20 plus several hours of labor. I probably have the parts needed to upgrade it here already as I have 12vdc adapters and several LED stars and I paid about $1 for the LEDs and $1-3 for the adapters the only thing I would have to find is a heat sink I would probably cut an old PC CPU fan heat sink up for that.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 23, 2020)

*Question about Tensor Lamp*

Hi, 

Do you happen to know if these new LED lights that have a bayonet base and are replacements for the 1156 bulb will work safely in a vintage Tensor lamp?

I need some brighter light from these lamps, which I use a great deal (they're very handy and small). My lamps use the 1133 bulb.

I would appreciate your help! Thanks!

Mortimer


----------



## snakebite (Jul 24, 2020)

*Re: Question about Tensor Lamp*

i do this by removing the socket and heatsinking a series triple star to the reflector.
i add a mr16 driver in the base.
mr16 drivers take ac in so it works fine.
the high/low does not work well with this as even on low it rectifies to above led vf.
mr16 driver is a buck converter.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-10W...river-Power-900mA-High-Power-LED/252136115808
these are the best ones.
i have one i did 5 years ago with one of those drivers and a series triple star with 3 nichia 219b sw45 leds.
it sometimes runs 24/7 with no problem.
and if the lamp somehow becomes a valuable rare retro(insert ebay buzzwords here) i can reverse the mod easily.
save the socket.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jul 24, 2020)

*Re: Question about Tensor Lamp*



Mortimer said:


> Do you happen to know if these new LED lights that have a bayonet base and are replacements for the 1156 bulb will work safely in a vintage Tensor lamp?


A careful rereading of this thread will reveal that you will need to know if the socket of the lamp itself is putting out AC or DC. The LED replacements often are polarity-sensitive so even if it IS DC (AC may be particularly bad on the the LED replacement) it may still not work.


----------



## snakebite (Jul 24, 2020)

*Re: Question about Tensor Lamp*

all lamps with a #93 i have seen have a transformer in the base.
no rectifiers.
hence the mr16 driver.perfect match.


----------

